# Rx for Brown Skin Skincare Line



## MAChostage (Sep 5, 2007)

I just heard about this new line and looked at it on Sephora.  I'm intrigued!  Have any of you heard of it or had any experience with it?


----------



## captodometer (Sep 6, 2007)

I read the Brown Skin book that she wrote.  The information is very good.
My only concern is that she is a dermatologist and relaxes her hair.  So she gives good advice but doesn't really follow all of it herself.  Regardless of what anyone's opinion is on the natural vs relaxed hair issue, no one can argue that putting strong chemicals on the scalp is a good thing.  So I found the fact that she relaxes hers kind of disturbing.

But I still might try the skin care line...looks interesting


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_I read the Brown Skin book that she wrote.  The information is very good.
My only concern is that she is a dermatologist and relaxes her hair.  So she gives good advice but doesn't really follow all of it herself.  Regardless of what anyone's opinion is on the natural vs relaxed hair issue, no one can argue that putting strong chemicals on the scalp is a good thing.  So I found the fact that she relaxes hers kind of disturbing.

But I still might try the skin care line...looks interesting
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Unless she specifically stated what kind of relaxer she uses, it doesn't indicate she's not following her own dermatologic advice.  I know several companies, Phyto is one for example, that make botanical hair relaxers that are almost as effective as chemical relaxers without the damage done to the hair and scalp.  I've tried Phytodefrisant relaxing balm on my hair before straightening, and it helped quite a bit especially at the edges around my hairline, which fro up very quickly.  

I read about the line at Sephora.com, I haven't personally tried it, it's very new to our company so it's not in a lot of stores yet.


----------



## captodometer (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Unless she specifically stated what kind of relaxer she uses, it doesn't indicate she's not following her own dermatologic advice.  I know several companies, Phyto is one for example, that make botanical hair relaxers that are almost as effective as chemical relaxers without the damage done to the hair and scalp.  I've tried Phytodefrisant relaxing balm on my hair before straightening, and it helped quite a bit especially at the edges around my hairline, which fro up very quickly.  _

 
She's not completely following her own advice.  It's been about 18 months since I read the book, but I recall that she discussed her relaxer routine in a fair amount of detail.  Think she retouches every 8-12 weeks, so I'm pretty sure it's a regular relaxer.  That's why I thought it was kind of odd that she relaxes, because she also talks about alopecia and scarring caused by chemical burns.  I know these things don't happen to everyone relaxes their hair; they never happened to me in the 12 years that I relaxed.  But it just sounds kind of hypocritical coming from a dermatologist, of all people.  I also have the same criticism for pathologists that smoke and obese doctors, so I'm not just picking on her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the Phytologie product sounds interesting.  I'm pretty sure that it just coats the hair to help smooth the frizzies and slightly alter its texture.  Not permanent: I checked the ingredient list and it doesn't have the sodium, calcium, or lithium hydroxide that a permanent chemical relaxer has.  So I might try it too...the twists get unruly toward the end of their useful life!  Thanks for the rec.


----------



## lipshock (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_But the Phytologie product sounds interesting.  I'm pretty sure that it just coats the hair to help smooth the frizzies and slightly alter its texture.  Not permanent: I checked the ingredient list and it doesn't have the sodium, calcium, or lithium hydroxide that a permanent chemical relaxer has.  So I might try it too...the twists get unruly toward the end of their useful life!  Thanks for the rec._

 
Actually, I worked in a salon where the stylists used the Phyto relaxer and it pretty much is just like a relaxer without the chemicals.  They are women that came in with unruly hair and they'd leave with unbelievably straight, healthy hair, and then they'd come back when it was time and the hair would still be straight.  It does permanently straighten hair.  Just without the harsh chemicals.


----------



## Tawanalee (Sep 8, 2007)

I just ordered the *Naturally Flawless Advanced Botanical Brightener* to see if that will help fade my dark spots. It is hydroquinone free. I was using a fade gel prescribed by my derm. that had 6% hydroquinone & but that crap was making me all two-toned! I'm now using it on my knees & elbows. I'll let y'all know how the brightener works when I receive it.

ETA: I also ordered Bright and Even Exfoliating Moisturizer & Bright and Even Exfoliating Toner


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_She's not completely following her own advice.  It's been about 18 months since I read the book, but I recall that she discussed her relaxer routine in a fair amount of detail.  Think she retouches every 8-12 weeks, so I'm pretty sure it's a regular relaxer.  That's why I thought it was kind of odd that she relaxes, because she also talks about alopecia and scarring caused by chemical burns.  I know these things don't happen to everyone relaxes their hair; they never happened to me in the 12 years that I relaxed.  But it just sounds kind of hypocritical coming from a dermatologist, of all people.  I also have the same criticism for pathologists that smoke and obese doctors, so I'm not just picking on her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the Phytologie product sounds interesting.  I'm pretty sure that it just coats the hair to help smooth the frizzies and slightly alter its texture.  Not permanent: I checked the ingredient list and it doesn't have the sodium, calcium, or lithium hydroxide that a permanent chemical relaxer has.  So I might try it too...the twists get unruly toward the end of their useful life!  Thanks for the rec._

 
Oh jeez! I had a perm once when I was 13, my mom made me get it, I never had a touch up I was so unhappy with it.  My hair had a horrible texture and began to break off in chunks, I lost 4 inches of hair so I started to grow it back out naturally.  It took me a long time to forgive myself and my mother.

But the phyto product is really good! At first I was skeptical because I kept seeing all these white women buying it, so I thought there's no way that shit's gonna work for me, but it does! I really love it when I'm wearing my hair in my natural curls, it gives me a really soft wave without all the kinky twists that can occur when I let it airdry.  I was really impressed. Definitely worth trying =)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tawanalee* 

 
_I just ordered the *Naturally Flawless Advanced Botanical Brightener* to see if that will help fade my dark spots. It is hydroquinone free. I was using a fade gel prescribed by my derm. that had 6% hydroquinone & but that crap was making me all two-toned! I'm now using it on my knees & elbows. I'll let y'all know how the brightener works when I receive it.

ETA: I also ordered Bright and Even Exfoliating Moisturizer & Bright and Even Exfoliating Toner_

 
I never recommend hydroquinone products to clients of color.  It seems to do more damage than repair.  If they absolutely insist on it, I try to recommend a .5% or 1% rather than the OTC max of 2%.  Problem with hydroquinone is that either people don't use it right, or derms and SAs don't recommend it properly.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I never recommend hydroquinone products to clients of color.  It seems to do more damage than repair.  If they absolutely insist on it, I try to recommend a .5% or 1% rather than the OTC max of 2%.  Problem with hydroquinone is that either people don't use it right, or derms and SAs don't recommend it properly._

 
I'm with you on the hydroquinone stuff.  I used an Rx for it at 4% and it lightened all but the spots that needed to be lightened.  I think the OTC 2% formulas sold at drugstores are okay though, since most of them have other soothing ingredients like Vit. C & E.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 10, 2007)

OTC products with hydroquinone won't be in the market for much longer.  I prefer botanical brighteners, people just need to learn how to be a little more patient.  Great skin doesn't always come easy!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm using these products right now and I will give you the scoop as soon as I see some results!!!


----------



## Toya (Oct 24, 2007)

I have been using the cleanser and the brightener for about a week now.  The cleanser is nice and gentle, but for my oily skin, it's a bit too moisturizing.  For someone with drier skin, I think it'd be great.  I can't see that the brightener is making any difference.  Maybe I haven't given it long enough.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm using the Bright and Clear (i think that's what its called?!) face wash, the one for oily skin w/ salicylic acid and i love it! only been using it for 2 weeks, & my skin is definitely smoother & clearer - i almost NEVER get whiteheads now, which was always my biggest struggle, i get few pimples, and when i do, they are TINY and go away after a coupla days, unlike the monster ones i usually get that scar.  I'm definitely purchasing the brightener, and the exfoliating face wash as soon as i get some more money!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_i'm using the even and clear (i think that's what its calle?!) face wash, the one for oily skin w/ salicylic acid and i love it! only been using it for 2 weeks, & my skin is definitely smoother & clearer - i almost NEVER get whiteheads now, which was always my biggest struggle, i get few pimples, and when i do, they are TINY and go away after a coupla days, unlike the monster ones i usually get that scar.  I'm definitely purchasing the brightener, and the exfoliating face wash as soon as i get some more money!_

 
That's excellent! Would you mind do us a huge favor and post some of the key ingredients to this cleanser?  I am also wondering what the percentage of the salycilic acid is?  I am really tempted by this!!!  
Thank you so much!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm also really curious about this, but I'd like to learn a bit more about it.  
I like comparing ingredients from different brands because there is usually nothing or something very small that separates an item you could get at Sephora from what I could get at CVS.  For example, I've been contemplating the DDF Blemish cleanser which has 1% salycilic acid and azeleic acid (great antibacterial and lightening powers) but I've saved my money since I have an Rx for an azelaic acid and use neutrogena cleanser with 2% salycilic acid already.  I thought purchasing the DDF would be an overkill both on my skin and wallet.  
I am also wondering if this cleanser has lightening ingredients and what they are.  
I hope someone who uses this stuff can testify about its performance.  Is it worth it?


----------



## TriciaH (Oct 29, 2007)

I received a large sample of the Bright and Even Exfoliating Moisturizer a few months ago from Sephora. I noticed a big difference in the clarity and softness of my skin. Last week I purchased the full size product and also the  Bright and Clear Cleanser For Acne Prone Skin. I have been experiencing more acne than usual lately (stress) and so far the combo of the cleanser and moisturizer have prevented new pimples from forming. They have also taken the soreness out of the existing ones. 
If the combo helps to prevent and fade the dark spots that I always get after a breakout - then I would say the products were well worth the price.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_That's excellent! Would you mind do us a huge favor and post some of the key ingredients to this cleanser?  I am also wondering what the percentage of the salycilic acid is?  I am really tempted by this!!!  
Thank you so much!_

 
These are the Active Ingredients: Salicylic Acid: Controls excess oil while treating and preventing acne breakouts.
-Bright Skin ComplexTM composed of Hyaluronic Acid, Soy, and Pomegranate: Hydrates; helps to maintain even skin tones and calms irritation and inflammation

the full list of ingrediants can be found at sephora.com (sorry in a hurry, or i would've added those also!)

I'm not 100% sure - don't quote me - i'll check my bottle when i get home later & edit this, but i THINK it's only 0.5% Salicylic Acid which amazes me, b/c i've used cleansers w/ MUCH higher concentrations 2.5+ and they have done nothing for me.

I would definitely recommend trying it - i've seen such an improvement so far w/ only the cleanser & i can't wait till i get some more $$$ and can try the other products! 
+ you have nothing to lose (apparently sephora has a policy where you can try something & return it if it doesn't work!)

HTH


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Nov 5, 2007)

I left my Bright and Clear face wash at my dorm this weekend, so i used that as an excuse to buy the Even and Clear one at Sephora when i worked on Saturday!!! lol my skin is very oily so while i feel that the Bright and Clear one is doing a good job keeping the pimples at bay, i NEED exfoliation!!! Exfoliation gets rid of the oil & pimples & i need to do it almost every day. . . so far i like this one too, not sure if i like it better yet, i can't even really feel the exfoliation beads theyre so TINY!!! so we'll see how it goes. . . i'll update everyone later!


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Oh jeez! I had a perm once when I was 13, my mom made me get it, I never had a touch up I was so unhappy with it. My hair had a horrible texture and began to break off in chunks, I lost 4 inches of hair so I started to grow it back out naturally. It took me a long time to forgive myself and my mother.

But the phyto product is really good! At first I was skeptical because I kept seeing all these white women buying it, so I thought there's no way that shit's gonna work for me, but it does! I really love it when I'm wearing my hair in my natural curls, it gives me a really soft wave without all the kinky twists that can occur when I let it airdry. I was really impressed. Definitely worth trying =)_

 
that relaxing balm is a miracle worker. at first i was taken back at the price, but it last forever, and it makes my hair sooo soft. I really want to try the relaxer.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm happy to come across this thread- anyone else have any new reviews or experiences to share?


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jan 24, 2008)

I stopped using the Even and Clear cleanser for about a month, just cuz it didnt clear my face up 100%, but recently my skin has been breaking out terribly & i regret stopping using it! So i'm going to begin using it again, more updates later! So far it has worked better than anything else i've used. . .


----------



## loveybgirl (Feb 23, 2008)

I have tried the Bright and Even Exfoilating Moisturizer and loved it.  Got it a sample from Sephora.  I believe that Sephora sells Dr. Taylor products as kits and sell them seperate.  I want to try the one that is suggested for mature skin and I believe that the Bright and Even Exfoilating Moisturizer.  I used to go to a physican assistant that specialized in dermatology for african american skin.  The PA was a huge Dr. Taylor fan and often photocopied certain pages from her book , that dealt with skin and hair issues for women of color.  The only thing I dont understand with the doctor is the subject of wearing hair weaves.  She mentions that its okay to wear now and again but not on a regular basis which I disagree to a certain point.  If you go to a stylist and braid really tight then it becomes a problem.  Now I was going to the PA because I was going to a shop and getting relaxers and after a few treatments in the office, the PA suggest that not to get relaxers and to do the braiding as long as the hair wasnt braided too tight.  I have been wearing weaves ever since and my hair grew tremendously. So I guess different strokes for different folks........................


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 17, 2008)

it's been a few months now. anyone have feedback on the fade cream(s)? i'm dying to knoowww!!


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_





it's been a few months now. anyone have feedback on the fade cream(s)? i'm dying to knoowww!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Raysa (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_, Phyto is one for example, that make botanical hair relaxers that are almost as effective as chemical relaxers without the damage done to the hair and scalp. I've tried Phytodefrisant relaxing balm on my hair before straightening, and it helped quite a bit especially at the edges around my hairline, which fro up very quickly. 

._

 
Where can this be purchased? i've never seen it here.. 
thanks.


----------



## MAChostage (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raysa* 

 
_Where can this be purchased? i've never seen it here.. 
thanks._

 
I purchased mine from Sephora.com.


----------



## Raysa (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I purchased mine from Sephora.com._

 
I checked out sephora here.. and they dont carry it.. i'm to skeptical to pay full price for it w/o trying it.. maybe someday


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 27, 2008)

I've tried the Bright and Even and it works for me.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raysa* 

 
_I checked out sephora here.. and they dont carry it.. i'm to skeptical to pay full price for it w/o trying it.. maybe someday_

 
LOL, how would you try a relaxer w/o first paying for it? Not picking on ya, I just found that funny and weird. They don't have it in any of the stores, BTW. you have to order it online. Or, I suppose you can just look for a salon that uses this line. HTH.


----------

